# Help with Splashed



## KaineHill (Nov 26, 2017)

Hey there!

I have a few questions about splashed mice, because I keep getting confused over certain aspects of them.

So it's clear to me that it's a dominant gene, that the C-locus gotta be recessive but not cc, that tan turns white, that piebald makes the splashes pool and turns it into one kind of tricolor and so on. *However*, I keep reading of peoples' "Black Splashed/Tricolor" mice. Black mice are C-dominant though, so what the hell do people mean by "Black Splashed" or "Black Tricolor"? Does it mean they're aa B* D* P*, so that they're non-agouti without b, d or p-dilution?

If we follow that string of logic, then "Black Splashed" mice could be any of the following (if we were to erase the Spl gene):
Deep Dark Sepia -> aa c[ch]c[ch]
Dark Sepia -> aa c[ch]c[e]
Burmese -> aa c[ch]c[h]
Sepia -> aa c[ch]c
Beige -> aa c[e]c[e]
CP Beige -> aa c[e]c[h]
BEW -> aa c[e]c
Siamese Seal Point -> aa c[h]c[h]
Himalayan -> aa c[h]c

If that is actually the case, then why do people label them as "Black Tricolor" instead of just "Beige Tricolor" for example?
Thanks in advance for your help! I hope I'll wrap my head around the Spl genetics asap.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi KaineHill,

So I am no sure what you are referring to as a "Black Splashed". The Splashed gene does not show up on a Black mouse, because the gene requires a c-dilute to manifest.

The genotypes you listed are different varieties of Splashed:

I am not sure about Deep Dark/Dark Sepia. However, from my personal experimentation I have found that Extreme Black may influence the phenotype of many varieties, including Sepia.
Sepia Splashed -> aa c[ch]c
Burmese Splashed -> aa c[ch]c[h]

Sepia and Burmese Splashed look very similar of a brownish mouse with faint black markings. Extreme Black has a significant influence on these variations.

Beige Splashed -> aa c[e]c[e] & BEW -> aa c[e]c= Light brown markings on a light/white background
CP Beige Splashed -> aa c[e]c[h] = Looks like a Siamese Splashed but lighter markings and less muddy

Siamese Seal Point -> aa c[h]c[h] = Dark points with a muddy coat
Himalayan -> aa c[h]c = Light coat with grey points on a light background

Also the Blue gene can influence the effects of Splashed, in assumption of the presence of a c-dilute.

A mouse with a Black gene- C, does not show the Spl gene. So those individuals may just be confused about the Spl gene. In addition, Tricolor is Splashed with Piebald gene. Example Beige Tricolor = a/a c^e/c or c^e Spl/* s/s (Piebald)

Best of luck!


----------



## KaineHill (Nov 26, 2017)

> So I am no sure what you are referring to as a "Black Splashed". The Splashed gene does not show up on a Black mouse, because the gene requires a c-dilute to manifest.


That is exactly what I was saying. :'D Hence my confusion. As I said I'm referring to other people are talking about "Black Splashed". I've seen that frequently, so I thought I would ask here.



> However, from my personal experimentation I have found that Extreme Black may influence the phenotype of many varieties, including Sepia.


In none of your listen genotypes, I see any extreme black influence? Because extreme black is caused by an a[e] gene if I'm not mistaken. I know the genotypes/phenotypes I listed are different variations, I just wasn't sure what the term "Black Splashed" is referring to.

Thanks for the information, though I think you haven't read my post all that thoroughly, because most of the info you provided was already included ^^


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Extreme Black (a^e/a^e- recessive to normal black) generally makes the coat darker and subdues markings.


----------

